# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Subaffitto immobile in leasing

## shailendra

Una mia ditta ha in essere un contratto di leasing per l'ufficio e il magazzino dove svolge l'attività. I canoni di leasing sono soggetti a Iva. Ora vorrebbe sub-affittare una stanza (previo consenso già ottenuto dalla società di leasing) ad un associazione culturale senza scopo di lucro che ha solo il codice fiscale e non la p.iva in quanto svolge solo attività istituzionali.
Questo sub-affitto deve essere pure soggetto ad Iva oessendo l'associazione considerata come un soggetto privato è esente iva?

----------


## shukran

Ritengo si debba assoggettare ad IVA la sub locazione.

----------


## Contabile

Anche a mio avviso.

----------

